# Books about options for beginners



## grandia3 (25 January 2011)

Hi there,

can anyone recommend me good books about options for newbie?
did a search and this book is recommended:
http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=4369&c=0&a=74

but it's from the 2002, I'm not sure if this is still relevant
(surely new technique or analysis has come up within 9 years?)

I'm looking at this book since it looks like it's an easy to read book and cheap 
http://www.moneybags.com.au/default.asp?d=0&t=1&id=5978&c=0&a=74

any recommendation?

cheers


----------



## colion (26 January 2011)

At some point you are going to need the "bible": Options as a Strategic Investment by McMillan.


----------



## howardbandy (26 January 2011)

Hi Grandia --

The link you posted is for Larry McMillan's "Options as a Strategic Investment."  The 2001 edition is the most recent.  

There is a study guide published in 2002.  

McMillan's book is outstanding.  Unfortunately, not cheap.

There are a lot of other options books, some OK, mostly poor.  Starting with McMillan is a good idea.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## colion (26 January 2011)

colion said:


> At some point you are going to need the "bible": Options as a Strategic Investment by McMillan.




I would also note that rather than invest in so-so books, you can get yourself in on the "ground floor" online.  For example, the following link to Options Education will probably give you sufficient information so that you can handle McMillan without a problem or may actually be sufficient depending on what you want to do.

http://http://www.optionseducation.org/default.jsp


----------



## grandia3 (27 January 2011)

thanks for the suggestion guys, I'll check that McMillan out

and that options website is helpful as well


----------



## village idiot (27 January 2011)

along with McMillan another one i think is a must is OPTION VOLATILITY AND PRICING by Sheldon Natenburg, and you really need to read both, not one or the other; they compliment each other rather than present the same stuff...


----------



## sails (27 January 2011)

grandia3, if cost is an issue while you are starting out, perhaps see if your local library has the books in which you are interested?  That way, you can go through them and then decide which ones you would like to own for further study.

I started with Guy Bower's book.  Can't remember the name of it now, but it was a primer on options and was good for learning some of the basic terminology, etc.


----------



## builder2818 (28 January 2011)

Don't pay the price that moneybags is charging for those books. You can pick up these books for half the price on Amazon. With the AUD being close to parity there isn't much price difference.

You can also get heaps of books mentioned and written for free in pdf versions online....you just have to look in the right places. If you really have no idea about options, i guess this book wouldn't hurt for you to look at:  

http://financefreebooks.blogspot.com/2011/01/0470241764-trading-options-for-dummies.html

I'm not recommending it but it might set you in the right track - and it's free.


----------

